# EA verteidigt den Titel als schlechtestes Unternehmen Amerikas



## Pas89 (9. April 2013)

Nachdem EA bereits leztztes Jahr den Preis gewann, welchen eigentlich kein Unternehmen gewinnen will, ist es Ihnen nun sogar gelungen als erstes Unternehmen den Titel zu verteidigen. EA ging in direkten Duellen mit Facebook, at&t und im Finale gegen die Bank of America als Sieger hervor. Andere große Unternehmen wie Apple oder Microsoft flogen schon vorher raus. 

Hier der komplette Verlauf der Wahl:
http://consumermediallc.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/wcia_bracket_header_2013finalfinal.png

Ob EA den Titel erneut verdient hat kann jeder für sich selbst beantworten, da sich auch die Bank of America nicht gerade mit Ruhm beklettert hat. Es steht aber außer Frage, dass EA wieder einiges falsch gemacht hat, wie man zuletzt am Release von Sim City sehen konnte.

Quelle:EA Makes Worst Company In America History, Wins Title For Second Year In A Row!


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. April 2013)

Letztes Jahr hatte ich dazu die Usernews geschrieben ^^ 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...hl-zur-schlimmsten-firma-amerikas-2012-a.html

Respect an EA natürlich


----------



## Robonator (9. April 2013)

Haben die aber auch definitiv verdient


----------



## batmaan (9. April 2013)

Nein haben sie nicht. Überhaupt nicht vergleichbar mit den Banken in den USA, die "verdienen" es, EA ist zwar auch nicht toll, aber kein Vergleich zu den.


----------



## DrWaikiki (9. April 2013)

Glückwunsch, EA 
Weiter so ^^


----------



## Ultramarinrot (9. April 2013)

Und die Leute kaufen den Kram trotzdem


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ja EA weiß schon wie man den Titel verteidigt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGAMERrin (9. April 2013)

Super EA, weiter so


----------



## Metalic (9. April 2013)

Wieso ist Paypal bereits in der ersten Runde rausgeflogen? Meiner Meinung nach hätten die sehr gute Chancen auf die Top 3 gehabt.


----------



## kühlprofi (9. April 2013)

Ein lustiger Gag aber ich nehme diese Wahl überhaupt nicht ernst. Es gibt tausende grottigere Firmen die den Titel lange vor EA verdient hätten, aber zählt halt das was die Leute so anklicken und welches Zielpublikum da mitmacht. Vermutlich ist der Teil an älteren Erwachsenen 30+ nicht besonders hoch. (einen Spielehersteller zu wählen finde ich sowas von Trollig & kindisch) 
Wie wäre es mit den Betreibern (BP) der Ölbohrinseln die Küsten von 5 US-Bundesstaaten verseucht haben usw.





> Auch wenn EA erneut die zweifelhafte Ehre zuteilwerden sollte, zur schlechtesten Firma der USA gewählt zu werden, so nimmt es EA- Manager Moore gelassen. "Jeden Tag spielen und lieben Millionen Menschen auf der Welt unsere Spiele, in Wahrheit Hunderte Millionen mehr, als in diesem Wettbewerb ihre Stimme abgeben", schreibt er – und wird damit womöglich die "Consumerist"- Leser erst recht dazu animieren, für EA zu stimmen.


----------



## Pas89 (9. April 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> Nein haben sie nicht. Überhaupt nicht vergleichbar mit den Banken in den USA, die "verdienen" es, EA ist zwar auch nicht toll, aber kein Vergleich zu den.


 
Sehe ich auch so, viele Leute die dort abgestimmt haben werden wahrscheinlich zu den Leuten gehören, die sich regelmäßig in den neusten "Shitstorms" über EA aufregen und sich weniger mit Politik und Wirtschaft beschäftigen. Die Banken hätten es von daher mehr "verdient", aber der Zorn der Spieler war wohl größer was man auch am Ende deutlich gesehen hat, da das Duell mit 78% für EA deutlich gewonnen wurde.


----------



## ASD_588 (9. April 2013)

Glückwunsch EA!


----------



## poiu (9. April 2013)

na ja keine Frage EA ist einer der schlimmsten in der  IT  Branche, aber es gibt viel schlimmere Läden

Google, die ganzen Rating Agenturen, BP&Co  ....


----------



## matty2580 (9. April 2013)

rofl, EA weiß halt wie man richtig in die Sch.... greift...


----------



## Andrej (9. April 2013)

Wann steigt die Feier bei EA?Sowas muss gefeiert werden,denn nicht jedes Unternehmen kann sich damit schmücken den Titel zweimal und das infolge gewonnen zu haben.


----------



## kühlprofi (9. April 2013)

Andrej schrieb:


> Wann steigt die Feier bei EA?Sowas muss gefeiert werden,denn nicht jedes Unternehmen kann sich damit schmücken den Titel zweimal und das infolge gewonnen zu haben.



Wo es Erfolg gibt, da gibt es Neider, ja EA kann feieren


----------



## Freakless08 (9. April 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch EA. Aber das packt ihr sicherlich auch ein drittes Mal


----------



## McClaine (9. April 2013)

Naja im Bereich Gaming Puplisher ist dieser "Preis" sicherlich gut aufgehoben bei EA,
aber zum Glück gibt es noch wichtigeres im Leben als das 

Traurig für EA ist es aber allemal


----------



## JackWilliams (9. April 2013)

Finds gut, dass hier doch recht viele der Meinung sind, dass es schlimmere Kandidaten gibt. Bin auch der Meinung, dass EA trotz einiger Fehlschüsse wenigstens kein meer verseucht


----------



## Zomg (10. April 2013)

Sim City war sicherlich ausschlaggebend


----------



## Atma (10. April 2013)

Auf die Game-Branche begrenzt, hat EA den Titel verdient. Doch auf alle Branchen bezogen ... ne, da gibt es deutlich schlimmere Unternehmen in den USA.


----------



## sinthor4s (10. April 2013)

Gamesbranchenweit wär die Wahl nachvollziehbar, aber der Vergleich zu den anderen hinkt doch etwas.

BTW: haben die ganzen IT-Unternehmen echt Glück solch einen Vorreiter in ihrer Gruppe zu haben


----------



## Ich 15 (10. April 2013)

Ich hätte den Preis Apple geköhnt aber EA hat es auch verdient. Das die Banken wie immer ungeschoren davonkommen wundert mich nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (10. April 2013)

Finde das schon komisch das EA zweimal diese Wahl gewinnt.
Scheinbar ist ein Großteil der Stimmen von Gamern gekommen, denn was interessiert sich der Ottonormalbürger für EA?
Man hat auf der einen Seite die Banken, die mit ihrem Vorgehen die Nachrichten füllen, und auf der anderen Seite EA, für dich sich kein Schwein interessiert bis auf die Gamer.

Wenn ich diese Wahl und dessen Ergebniss bei mir im Freundes- und Familienkreis erzählen würde, käme zu 80% die Frage "Wer ist EA".


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. April 2013)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Preis Apple geköhnt aber EA hat es auch verdient. Das die Banken wie immer ungeschoren davonkommen wundert mich nicht.


Keine Sorge, Banken und gewisse Firmen, sogar so manch Smartphonehersteller, werden dafür beim Public Eye Award ausgezeichnet.


----------



## MG42 (10. April 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, Banken und gewisse Firmen, sogar so manch Smartphonehersteller, werden dafür beim Public Eye Award ausgezeichnet.



Was soll man da sagen? EA hat wieder dadurch Publicity bekommen. Die Konsumenten kaufen aber trotzdem den EA-Schrott. Also warum boykottieren die Leute den Laden dann nicht? Und geben denen so Impulse mal nicht die Hand zu schlagen die sie füttert (finanziell)?
Weil es eben nicht die schlimmsten sind. Ich wette EA lacht sich ins Fäustchen über diese Auszeichnungen. Denn die größten Schweine sitzen im Hintergrund und sind "systemrelevant"... und gewinnen immer. Bank of America  ein Witz, GS.


----------



## Quake2008 (10. April 2013)

Ist schon traurig, das irgend welche Publisher ernster genommen werden als , Politik, Banken, Öl Konzerne etc.

Selbst wenn die Welt untergegangen wäre 78% hätten es nicht gemerkt.


----------



## alm0st (10. April 2013)

Bei EA knallen schon die Sektkorken, zumindest einen einzigen "Erfolg" konnte man souverän einfahren


----------



## Lexx (10. April 2013)

Was ist "geköhnt"? gegönnt?


----------



## ryzen1 (10. April 2013)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Preis Apple geköhnt aber EA hat es auch verdient. Das die Banken wie immer ungeschoren davonkommen wundert mich nicht.


 
Wieso Apple?


----------



## Ich 15 (10. April 2013)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wieso Apple?


 Weil der Laden alles und jeden verklagt und Proprietäre Systeme fördert.


----------



## ryzen1 (10. April 2013)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Weil der Laden alles und jeden verklagt und Proprietäre Systeme fördert.


 
Ersteres interessiert doch den Kunden nicht. 
Zweiteres ist wohl nur ein Problem weniger.


----------



## Ich 15 (10. April 2013)

1. bin kein Kunde
2. Naja alleine schön mit Xcode für IOS zu programmieren ist ein Alptaum und nicht spaßig ohne echten Mac. Dagen gefällt mir Android deutlich besser.
3. ist das Offtopic


----------



## Agr9550 (10. April 2013)

EA GAMES,damage everything....


Ea Games hat den titel in mein augen klar verdient,muss aber dazu sagen ich bin was z.b CNC angeht hardcore fan und seit Tiber. wars war jedes CNC nicht nur schlecht sondern eine katastrophe,also wenn es nach mir gehen würde ,bekämen die den titel seit 2008 perm. zugesprochen...  Mach mir auch keine großen Hoffnungen für das generells 2 trotz frost bite engine etc..Steht immerhin noch EA auf der nicht vorhandenen verpackung da gay to play ähm pay to win ähm free to play natürlich


----------



## JackWilliams (10. April 2013)

Aber ich bitte euch, es gibt games, die sind 1000mal mieser als ea's Werke...


----------



## wollekassel (10. April 2013)

I <3 EA -> morgen zum Tätowierer und FETT EA rulez auf die Knie pricken lassen


----------



## dynastes (10. April 2013)

In der Spielebranche und den dazugehörigen Communities mag EA unbeliebt sein und ihre Firmenpolitik stößt auch bei mir auf wenig Gegenliebe, das muss ich zugeben. 

Wenn man aber alle Unternehmen unter die Lupe nehmen würde, so nehme ich doch an, dass sich noch weit schlimmere Kandidaten finden ließen. 

Insofern frage ich mich als eigentlich an diesem "Wettbewerb" wenig Interessierter doch, was hier für Kriterien angelegt werden. Ich gehe nämlich zumindest davon aus, dass EA nicht zu den Unternehmen zählt, die den größten industriellen Schadstoffausstoß produzieren oder die schlechtesten Arbeitsbedingungen stellen, auch wenn sie in ihrer Beziehung zu den "Core-Gamern" zweifelsohne einzigartiges leisten


----------



## kühlprofi (10. April 2013)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> EA GAMES,damage everything....
> 
> 
> Ea Games hat den titel in mein augen klar verdient,muss aber dazu sagen ich bin was z.b CNC angeht hardcore fan und seit Tiber. wars war jedes CNC nicht nur schlecht sondern eine katastrophe,also wenn es nach mir gehen würde ,bekämen die den titel seit 2008 perm. zugesprochen...  Mach mir auch keine großen Hoffnungen für das generells 2 trotz frost bite engine etc..Steht immerhin noch EA auf der nicht vorhandenen verpackung da gay to play ähm pay to win ähm free to play natürlich



Die so schön umschriebenen Geschäftsmodelle wie gay to play ähm pay to win ähm free to play hat aber nicht EA ins Leben gerufen bzw. da sind andere Publisher ganz vorne und zwar schon lange.
EA Los Angeles hat seit dem Jahr 2000 CNC Tite entwickelt und das hat dir ja damals gefallen?

@Ich 15 sowas von Offtopic


----------



## Schokomonster (10. April 2013)

Ich wette mindestens 90% von denen die EA auf Platz 1 gewählt haben rennen beim nächsten EA Spiel wieder am ersten Tag in die Läden und kaufen.


----------



## Fexzz (10. April 2013)

Kontern können sie allerdings. EA's Reponse To Being Named 'The Worst Company in America' - Dorkly Article

EA ist nicht ansatzweise die "Worst Company in America" und den gesamten Ersten Absatz der "Antwort" kann ich nur so unterstreichen.


----------



## Sonny330i (10. April 2013)

Naja EA eben  dennoch muss man es real sehen und die Banken hätten es eher verdient.


----------



## Vortox (10. April 2013)

dynastes schrieb:


> Insofern frage ich mich als eigentlich an diesem "Wettbewerb" wenig Interessierter doch, was hier für Kriterien angelegt werden. Ich gehe nämlich zumindest davon aus, dass EA nicht zu den Unternehmen zählt, die den größten industriellen Schadstoffausstoß produzieren oder die schlechtesten Arbeitsbedingungen stellen, auch wenn sie in ihrer Beziehung zu den "Core-Gamern" zweifelsohne einzigartiges leisten


 
Die Leser des Magazins "Consumerist" haben abgestimmt wer für sie das schlechteste Unternehmen ist.

Nachdem EA letztes Jahr Besserung gelobt hab und nichts passiert ist haben sie das verdient. Die "Antwort" von EA's COO sagt größtenteils, dass andere Schuld seien und eine Hetzkampagne gegen sie im Gange sei. Wer es glaubt


----------



## kühlprofi (10. April 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Kontern können sie allerdings. EA's Reponse To Being Named 'The Worst Company in America' - Dorkly Article
> 
> EA ist nicht ansatzweise die "Worst Company in America" und den gesamten Ersten Absatz der "Antwort" kann ich nur so unterstreichen.


 
EA lässt sich schon lange nicht mehr von durchgeknallten Nerds und Trollen beeindrucken, nur weil ein Feature fehlt, ein Bug vorhanden ist, ihre Dienste halt auch bezahlt werden müssen etc. 
Echt witzig die Stellungsnahme. EA hat Humor, was ich manchmal von den egal-was-ist-Nörgerln, "Tüpflischisser" und  Schwarzsehern vermisse.
Oh ja alles ist soo schlecht, so teuer, so viele Fehler, so ernst, so Abzocke, so Onlinezwang, so DLC, so nur ein grosses DLC, so nur Engine 2.5 nicht 3.0,  das Spiel ist das Leben, die Zahl der Version die Anzahl millionen Codezeilen blabla.. 



Vortox schrieb:


> Die Leser des Magazins "Consumerist" haben abgestimmt wer für sie das schlechteste Unternehmen ist.
> 
> Nachdem EA letztes Jahr Besserung gelobt hab und nichts passiert ist haben sie das verdient. Die "Antwort" von EA's COO sagt größtenteils, dass andere Schuld seien und eine Hetzkampagne gegen sie im Gange sei. Wer es glaubt


 

Jaja böse EA, haben echt schlimmes unserer Umwelt/Menscheit angetan, ein Bug in BF4 hat viele tote und kranke Tiere gefordert. Das ist ganz schlimm, da Spiele mein Leben sind und es in dieser Welt echt nichts wichtigeres gibt, als ein Computerspiel. Ganz schlimm auch, dass die Jets overpowerd sind in BF3, das ist echt ein Weltskandal und lässt Millionen von Menschen leiden! Dann noch die Serverunterbrüche, so manche Spielesüchtige sind fast durchgedreht, stimme dir da absolut zu! (Naja, wenn ich über den Bildschirmrand schaue, dann doch nicht so ganz)


Übrigens spielen das x-fache von Millionen Spieler täglich EA-Games als in dieser Abstimmung teilgenommen haben.
Wenn ich jetzt mal was böses denke, könnte es ja sein, dass sich die CoD-Nerds gegen EA verschworen haben und abgestimmt haben. Schliesslich sind es ja PC-Game-Nerds die für ein Spieleunternehmen voten, nicht die Familienväter, Banker, Geschäftsmänner, Professoren, Lehrer, Physiker, Chemielaboranten, Astronauten, Präsidenten, Politiker, CEOs,....

Aber ich denke, dank diesem Titel wird nun EA alles ändern. Den Angestellten nur noch 50% Lohn zahlen (schliesslich schreibt EA ja jedes Jahr Milliarden an schwarzen Zahlen), keine DLC's mehr, nur noch Gratis-Addons, keine in Origin integrierte Trojaner mehr, die all unseren Webmüll in Clouds hochladen, keine EULAS mehr die gegen das Menschenrecht verstossen, die Lehrlinge dürfen die Server nicht mehr während eingeschaltenem Zustand auseinandernehmen, die Community darf die Spiele balancen, wobei jeder eine andere Meinung hat. Ich freu mich, das wird Super!


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. April 2013)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass beim Consumerist Konsumenten abgestimmt haben und die beschweren sich eben zum Großteil über Produkte, die EA ja mehr oder weniger verkauft. 

Für Firmen die Verbrechen an Mensch und Natur begehen gibt es andere Preise.


----------



## ryzen1 (10. April 2013)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> 1. bin kein Kunde
> 2. Naja alleine schön mit Xcode für IOS zu programmieren ist ein Alptaum und nicht spaßig ohne echten Mac. Dagen gefällt mir Android deutlich besser.
> 3. ist das Offtopic



Hast mich also in allem bestätigt


----------



## JackWilliams (10. April 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> EA lässt sich schon lange nicht mehr von durchgeknallten Nerds und Trollen beeindrucken, nur weil ein Feature fehlt, ein Bug vorhanden ist, ihre Dienste halt auch bezahlt werden müssen etc.
> Echt witzig (...) gegen das Menschenrecht verstossen, die Lehrlinge dürfen die Server nicht mehr während eingeschaltenem Zustand auseinandernehmen, die Community darf die Spiele balancen, wobei jeder eine andere Meinung hat. Ich freu mich, das wird Super!



Gut gesprochen! Vieles was an EA kritisiert wird, wie online-zwang ist an anderer stelle für Leute normal oder wie viele Leute nutzen ihr Smartphone offline oder spielen nur den sinleplayer des shooter!?


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. April 2013)

Alleine was wegen denen an Studios geschlossen wurde, würde schon reichen, um den Preis auf Lebenszeit zu verdienen.


----------



## kühlprofi (10. April 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass beim Consumerist Konsumenten abgestimmt haben und die beschweren sich eben zum Großteil über Produkte, die EA ja mehr oder weniger verkauft.
> 
> Für Firmen die Verbrechen an Mensch und Natur begehen gibt es andere Preise.


 
Deine Aussage stimmt natürlich schon, dass es sich bei Consumerist (zu deutsch der Konsument?!) hauptsächlich um Dienstleistungsanbieter dreht. Wobei ich persönlich denke, dass Konsumenten diverser Firmen (noch) viel schlechter behandelt oder abgezockt werden. Die Amis wollen in den kommenden 10 Jahren 1.8 Billiarden weniger Schulden machen als bisher, also irgendwo läuft was ziemlich schief und das liegt bestimmt nicht an EA's Absatzzahlen .....

Eigentlich finde ich es primitiv Preise für diese Vergehen zu vergeben. Die Leute klicken auf einen Button, aber gegen die eigentlichen Probleme macht sich selten einer den kleinen Finger krumm.

Mein Post zuvor beinhaltet viel Ironie und muss nicht allzu ernst genommen werden 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Alleine was wegen denen an Studios geschlossen wurde, würde schon reichen, um den Preis auf Lebenszeit zu verdienen.


 
Das ist ein anderes Thema, 
Oftmals haben die Studios sich aufkaufen lassen - sprich Geld genommen und Titel gegeben. 
Oder Sie sind ausgestorben, weil niemand mehr die Spiele gekauft hat.
Schliesslich hat EA nicht die Befugnis (das Recht - Justiz) dazu ein Studio zu schliessen nur weil sie Geld haben.

Solche Situationen sind normal, das ist Geschäftsalltag. Ein kleiner PC Laden in einem 20 Mann Dorf lebt nunmal nicht lange, wenn die Umgebung lieber beim Saturn oder Mediamarkt shoppen geht. 
Sache der Natur, der Hai frisst den Fisch und nicht umgekehrt


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. April 2013)

Natürlich kümmert sich von denen kaum jemand um die wirklichen Probleme, aber für Gamer ist EA ein wirkliches Problem und da schadet es sicher nicht, wenn man etwas mit der Zaunabteilung winkt.


----------



## kühlprofi (10. April 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Natürlich kümmert sich von denen kaum jemand um die wirklichen Probleme, aber für Gamer ist EA ein wirkliches Problem und da schadet es sicher nicht, wenn man etwas mit der Zaunabteilung winkt.


 
Anscheinend nicht für alle Gamer, sonst wäre EA ja Pleite wie viele andere Studios auch.
Wäre EA so sch** wie alle EA schlechtreden, würden nicht Mio. Spieler täglich ihre Games suchten. Irgendwie geht das ja nicht auf oder?
Es können 10 Mio nörgeln und EA ******** finden und 690 Mio die Games mögen und täglich spielen. Und in Ungefähr so sieht es im Moment aus. Die Prozentanzahl von Nörgelrn gegen EA in diesem Forum z.B. sagt nicht einmal 0.000001 % aus ob EA jetzt kacke ist oder nicht... Die Consumerist-Umfrage scheinbar ebenfalls nicht, da die Anzahl Voter nur einem Bruchteil der täglichen Spieler entspricht..
Allgemein wird in Foren lieber was schlecht gemacht als gelobt. Die User die Spiele mögen, schreiben das nicht ins Forum, die sind am zocken und nicht am lästern.. (mMn)
Selbstverständlich kann EA sich in vielen Punkten verbessern, das kann und muss sich jede Firma - sonst geht es Bach ab.

Ich versuche es immer ein wenig im Verhältnis anzuschauen. bei 100ten von Millionen Kunden sind 1 Mio unzufriedene Kunden in etwa der gleiche Anteil wie 20 unzufriedene von 20'000 Kunden. Es ist für mich persönlich schlimmer, ein Keks bei Aldi zu kaufen und mir einen Zahn auszubeissen, ein Silikonimplantant zu erhalten, dass platzt (bin zwar keine Frau ) , das falsche Bein amputiert zu bekommen ..... [Sind auch Firmen und Dienstleistungen, Konsumgüter]...als in einem Computerspiel stets von einem fiesen Jet abgeknallt zu werden. Nur sind das nicht Mio. Fälle und fallen in einer Umfrage dementsprechend nicht ins Gewicht - ich hoffe du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will.

Mfg & gn8


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. April 2013)

Gamer sind keine Spieler (Warmduscher, Schattenparker, Turnbeutelvergesser, Sockenbügler,...).


----------



## noname545 (11. April 2013)

interessiert das EA? Glaube nicht, weil bei denen das Geld "noch" fließt


----------



## Agr9550 (11. April 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Die so schön umschriebenen Geschäftsmodelle wie gay to play ähm pay to win ähm free to play hat aber nicht EA ins Leben gerufen bzw. da sind andere Publisher ganz vorne und zwar schon lange.
> EA Los Angeles hat seit dem Jahr 2000 CNC Tite entwickelt und das hat dir ja damals gefallen?
> 
> @Ich 15 sowas von Offtopic




Natürlich nicht,Ea is denoch der konzern was die meisten F2P-P2W games released...Und gerade bei games wie CNC ist pay to win die größte albernheit die man machen kann...

ab 2003 nicht 2000 (generels 1) und ab da gings los...Fing schon da an das einige units einfach overpowered waren/sind (z.b gatlingtank rush,drachenpanzer) und hört da auf,das netzwerkspiele kaum möglich sind weil du alle 2-3runden "daten a syncron" sind ...support gabs ja nach geschätzt 2 wochen nimmer was die unit angeht ..

Dann kam das letzte gute cnc tiberium wars & kanes wrath add on (die story/units sind btw alle von westwood geplant geworden und zwar bevor ea mitgemischt hat,somit auch kein EA game in mein augen,sondern ein spiel das von ea übernommen wurde, weil sie was gut machen wollten damit sie die com. nicht verlieren,weil generels so schlecht ankam)

dann kam red alert 3: 
wo soll man da anfangen: grafikstill ...grottig,gameplay...noch schlechter...story naja...

cnc 4 : red alert 3 in der zukunft...WOAH man kann 10leichte panzer bauen  (ich spiel wenn ich mit kollegen spiel baut jeder geschmeidige  3000- 10.000,10 units ist bei mir nichtmal nen spähtrupp da hab ich ja mehr sammler auf dem feld als in teil 4 panzer...)

cnc tib. Alliances: haste das mal angespielt ? ich habs angezockt weil ne kollegin mit mir zocken wollte und ich sagte "komm lass das mal anschauen",als ich merkte ich bin bei cnc 4 für arme hab ich das game geleavt...

aber EA ist voll klasse und so ne 

p.s und zu guter letzte die ach so tolle mega fail edition

"alle spiele werden win7 angepasst" > lüge,die wurden lauffähig gemacht und es wurde ein "westwood online" zuverfügung gestellt..
Zudem kannste KEINE sprache einstellen du musst dir die deutsche syncro reinziehn

die atombombe bei tiberium wars hieß plötzlich "aurorabombe" (sind wir nun bei cnc genrels > aurora alpha BombeR ?!)
Und das besste ist man kann KEINE custom maps mehr per hamachi/tungle spielen und der EA support weiß selber nicht warum (hab die nämlich angeschrieben) 
Und mods kann man mit der version auch nicht spielen da du kein gamebrowser mehr hast mitdem du MODS starten musst... (verknüpfung kann auch keine erstellt werden  )


----------



## BikeRider (11. April 2013)

Meinen Glückwunsch EA  Macht weiter so


----------



## Windows0.1 (11. April 2013)

EA nächstes Jahr wieder das schaffst du.


----------



## JackWilliams (11. April 2013)

EA ist aber mehr, als CNC.  Und mangelnden support haben wir doch bei fast allen publishern


----------



## Sonny330i (11. April 2013)

Soooooo schlimm finde ich EA jetzt auch nicht  
Klar, sie haben Fehler begangen, die nicht sein dürften, aber mal sehen was dieses Jahr noch so kommt.
Solange sie BF4 nicht versauen its all good 
Wobei das ja zum Glück DICE macht


----------



## kühlprofi (12. April 2013)

JackWilliams schrieb:


> EA ist aber mehr, als CNC.  Und mangelnden support haben wir doch bei fast allen publishern


 
Das ist korrekt! Mangelnden Support - naja, durchaus schwer die Wünsche Millionen Kunden zu realisieren oder Antwortzeiten von 5 Minuten zu halten, wenn bei technischen Problemen die Serverseitig liegen alle aufsmal in den Supportchat reinknallen Wie definiert man einen mangelnden Support bzw. was meinst du damit genau?

Server die abgeschaltet wurden von Spielen mit wenigen Spielern (nicht schön), Antwortzeiten, auf Communitywünsche eingehen....?


In den meisten Fällen kann man sich selber helfen in dem man nach dem Problem google'd. 
Bisher habe ich erst einmal den Support in Anspruch genommen, um meinen Veteranstatus von Battlefield zu setzten, das hat prima funktioniert


----------



## r4mpag3 (12. April 2013)

Pff Post gelöscht ? Zu viele Trolle unterwegs gewesen die mit der Kritik ,die diese ohne Probleme weiterverteilen dürfen , "probleme hatten" ?
Way to go ,PCGH Admin ,way to go,weiter so und eure Zensur zeigt mir nur den "Wert" den dieses Magazin dann für mich hat...


----------



## instagib (13. April 2013)

Naja... wenn man sich die Apple Garantie ansieht liegt es auf der Hand.
1 Jahr Garantie 1 Jahr Gewährleistung und dann ist Schluss.
Die zusätzliche Garantieleistung kostet ~200€ extra.
Das ist bei den sowieso schon total überzogenen  Preisen im Bezug zur Qualität/Leistung absolut inakzeptabel.

Den iMAC finde ich schon interessant; aber bei dem Preis müssten schon 3 Jahre Vor-Ort drin sein.


----------

